# Dishnet DMZ



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

I play Links golf online and to do so, I needed to activate my DMZ on the modem in order to host and join games. I have a friend in NM who can no longer play since he switched to Dishnet. They can't, or won't tell him how to access his modem to apply the DMZ. Has anybody else had this problem?

Dave


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

normally modem settings are set by the provider and cannot be changed. DMZ settings are in a router. is the modem also a router?


----------



## thinice (Jun 28, 2014)

As DannyT indicates, the DMZ settings are most certainly a router configuration; not the modem (While the two can technically be the same piece of hardware).

What kind of modem and/or router does he have?

I'd also suggest NOT using a DMZ, but rather finding what ports the game requires and opening those specifically.


----------

